# Ice dams in Ruby yet?



## ColoradoRose (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm looking to do a new year Ruby Horsethief trip, called ranger stations but apparently the ranger took the season off. Hoping to find someone who was currently down there to see if ice dams have formed yet? Gal on the phone said ice was floating down but she had not seen it frozen over yet. This is just her highway beta though.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

There was a train engineer on a facebook group who posted pictures of Black Rocks frozen over


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yup. I was just in Junction over the weekend and there is a bunch of ice. Didn’t see by Black Rocks or anything but it was close to being frozen by Pollock Bench area.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

If you don't happen to have train conductor intel, the guideline is that if there's ice in DeBeque Canyon, there's ice on Ruby and Westwater. Think about those places under the cliffs that don't get any sun from November through March...


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

Andy H. said:


> If you don't happen to have train conductor intel, the guideline is that if there's ice in DeBeque Canyon, there's ice on Ruby and Westwater. Think about those places under the cliffs that don't get any sun from November through March...


And it was frozen solid in DeBeque.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

You can pretty much bank on the weather in western CO and Eastern Utah. It's desert so it follows the Sun cycle. December 21 is going to be near the coldest day and June 20 near the warmest, on average +-. No one's going to be golfing in GJ in January like happens in Denver occasionally.
Best bet is to not plan on running rivers there between Mid-December and Mid-February.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Was above Knowles Canyon a couple weeks ago. No Ice, I could see up to lower Black Rocks.You can drive to the rim from Rabbit Valley and take a look.


----------

